# To crate or not to crate



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a firm believer in the beauty of using a crate. I have only ever crate trained a puppy, but I'm thinking the folks here will have suggestions for getting an older puppy used to one. Feed him in there, give him a treat every single time he goes in, peanut butter kong to occupy him etc.

Count me as a vote that a crate is a very smart investment in his good health and your sanity


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A crate will keep both him and your home safe. It may take a while for him to get used to it but it will be best in the end.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Crates are really good tools and if you use it periodically throughout his life you will always have a safe place to put him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would crate train him. Start out slow with making it a fun place. Give him a good chew toy in there like a kong filled with goodies. Start out with a short time and keep the crate open for him to go into if he wants to. Dont make a big fuss about it when you put him in, just close the door and walk away. Start with short times away and build up if you can. 
If it doesnt work, then do you have a place that you can put up a baby gate at the doorway to keep him in safe place?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

DEFINITELY crate train. Please do a search and read the tons of threads. It can be so important to not only keep them safe, but also to give them a secure den-like place that is their own. And, from the camera incident, he definitely needs it to keep him out of trouble.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, crate. Great for when I'm out 3-4 hours. I know he's out of troube and safe. And for cold mornings like today. After taking him out to potty, I come back inside for some coffee and morning news. Well he wants to go for his morning walk and won't leave me alone until we do. So the crate works well for this situation too as he is snug as a bug in the crate while it has a chance to warm up a bit. And I can drink my coffee in peace.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's an important skill, even after the dog has grown up enough to be safe with free run of the house. Introduce it very slowly and gently (lots of games in and around it with the door open; throw treats in it and let him get them; shut it for only a few seconds at a time and build up to longer periods, etc.), but definitely put in the time to train him.

You can also feed meals in there. Food helps relax and dog and builds positive associations.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

You may not use the crate but occassionally...but its good to train him to be used to it and be secure in it. Especially since you don't "know" how trustworthy he is. And I'm sure he will be kenneled or perhaps transported using a crate at some point in his life.

I would not leave an 11 month old in a crate right off the bat and leave for any length of time until I KNEW he was comfortable and secure in there. I don't see the crate as "safe" until the dog or pup sees it that way.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I agree that he should be crate trained; start while you're at home.

Since you need to do something immediately as you can't be with him 24/7, try baby gating a section of your house--it can even be the bathroom (just close that toilet and make sure there's no TP within his reach--or any harmful chemicals).

I think you posted elsewhere he has been chewing on things--a Wii num chuck? He's still too much of a puppy to have the run of your house.


----------



## Daisy and Rita (Aug 31, 2009)

I have never used a crate for pups, I've always left them in a 100% puppy/dog safe area of the house.

As your new pup is now nearly a year old, I would imagine it's going to take quite some time to settle him into a crate now, and being so used to having a bit of freedom before, I don't think he will like it one bit, and he will probably howl the house down.

What about ensuring he's had a really good long run first, remove anything unsafe in the house, then leave him for very short periods at a time and gradually build up the time he's left alone. I would stay very quiet in another room (bedroom?) for the first few times and just listen to see if he settles down for a few hours.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

In the interim, while you're working on crate manners, can you baby gate him in a bathroom? Laundry room?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Or crate him while you're home for a couple hours to see how he does. If he's fine, then use the crate when you leave.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Defiantly crate him. Like someone else said it will keep him and your home and belongings safe


----------

